# Bird Carving (2)



## Ramo (Sep 11, 2013)

Another tupelo gum carving I made.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2013)

It looks good enough to eat. Is your avatar a sharpshin?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW! That is awesome!! Great work.


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 12, 2013)

VERY NICE work! I don't do any power carving myself, but strickly flexcut hand. Awesome job, did you 
put this in WC Illustrated as well?


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> It looks good enough to eat. Is your avatar a sharpshin?



Funny!
It's a male American Kestrel.

Carmen


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> WOW! That is awesome!! Great work.



Thanks Greg.

Carmen


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

eaglea1 said:


> VERY NICE work! I don't do any power carving myself, but strickly flexcut hand. Awesome job, did you
> put this in WC Illustrated as well?



Thanks. No I haven't.
Post some of your work so I can see it.

Carmen


----------



## scrimman (Sep 12, 2013)

Fantastic! Another carver, and a great one to boot! Welcome!


----------



## Ramo (Sep 13, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Fantastic! Another carver, and a great one to boot! Welcome!




Wow! Your guitar avitar is unbelievable.

Carmen


----------

